# HELP!! canon eos 350d vs. sony a200



## mxphotos112 (Mar 26, 2009)

hey guys im new to photography and was just wondering which camera is better as they're both around £300 


thanks


mxphotos112


----------



## 2ART (Mar 26, 2009)

May I suggest a Canon 1000d with a 18-55mm IS lens.
The A-200 body is good but the optical quality of the
18-70 kit lens leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## mxphotos112 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks i had a look at that one recently, it's just that i've found a brilliant deal with the eos 350d and ive used it before, but don't know whether i'll get better images with the sony or the canon, as ive never shot action sports before with either camera.

Which has the best quality and focus straight from stock??

Thanks very much, sorry bout all the questions!! 

mxphotos112


----------



## skieur (Mar 31, 2009)

mxphotos112 said:


> thanks i had a look at that one recently, it's just that i've found a brilliant deal with the eos 350d and ive used it before, but don't know whether i'll get better images with the sony or the canon, as ive never shot action sports before with either camera.
> 
> Which has the best quality and focus straight from stock??
> 
> ...


 
My view is that Sony has the fastest focus but neither has the ideal kit lens for sports. In lenses a 70mm to 300mm gives you 105mm to 450mm on a crop body camera.

skieur


----------

